# General > Photography >  John 'O Groats Hotel

## arransinclair

A quick snap that I took of the John 'O Groats hotel yesterday.

https://www.dropbox.com/s/m4d39tasz9...mark).jpg?dl=0

----------


## cherokee

A really good photograph  :Smile: , arransinclair, such a shame that it has now become such an ugly building due to so-called "developments"   ::   ::  !!

----------


## tonkatojo

> A really good photograph , arransinclair, such a shame that it has now become such an ugly building due to so-called "developments"    !!


I have to agree with you it looks like they have added sheds coloured in the political parties livery to me.

----------


## starfish

i agree it is totally out of place the new sheds look as if the should be on blackpool sea front not bonnie scotland sorrry to say the new developments at groats is appalling  the only thing to attracted people is flavours

----------


## arransinclair

I've got to be honest, I think it's really improved the look of the place, it's called "_modern_ architecture" and _modern_ people,  like myself like it, remember what it looked like before, it was drab, dull and tired looking. At least a big nation wide company has addressed the issue and decided to invest their money into our local economy.

----------


## cherokee

Yes, arransinclair, it definitely does take certain people to have an idea into "so called" modern architecture.  I was actually at the opening of said new "structure" which is meant to be the "new" John O' Groats Hotel . . . and to be absolutely honest, within the building I felt as though I had been transported into an asylum, whereby there is nothing "tangible" or worth looking at ( no windows to the outside world in the corridors  ::  ) apart from completely white walls with the odd "picture" - oh, excuse me the "pictures" were actually depicting which room you are allocated to . . . .I really hope and pray that my sanity provides me with more intelligence than whoever should be "incarcerated" within these walls . . . . . .

----------


## JANJO

cycling down the road, when you look across to the new chalets, they look like a ministry of defense camp

----------


## arransinclair

https://www.flickr.com/photos/arrans...r/16912789478/

----------

